# New Adventures of Splinter and Adeline!



## Epic_win (Jan 6, 2009)

I have had Master Splinter (my little lop boy) since he was 8 weeks old. He is almost 4 months old and about 2 pounds. I have recently (yesterday) inherited my best friend's bunny who is Splinter's sister. Her name is now Adeline.



Both bunnies were from a craigslist add where the woman wanted to get rid of the father and babies. I had seriously thoughts about adopting a rabbit and then I saw Splinter's little face on craigslist....

This is a picture of the night I brought him home. He looks quite disapproving in this picture LOL







Yesterday my friend told me that she no longer wanted her bunny. I told her that instead of taking her to the shelter that I would take care of her. Her name is now Adeline. She was also from that same craigslist add. Splinter's sister.








When they were little and couldn't reproduce yet....lol, they used to visit each other from time to time and they like each other a lot. I'm hoping once I get them fixed they will rebond.

Pictures of Splinter and Adeline cuddling 






And more random pictures


----------



## Sabine (Jan 6, 2009)

Aaaaahhhh, how could someone not want these cute little rabbits. thank God we have no such thing as the craiglist or else I'd be forever led into temptation


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 7, 2009)

It's hard to not want them all. It is also part of the reason that I don't go to our flea market because they have babies that the try to sell at no more than 6 weeks old! It's so incredibly sad.


----------



## myheart (Jan 7, 2009)

Does Splinter have blue eyes?!!! 

I need a little bunny with blue eyes.... onder: **Splinter added to bunny-nabbing list**

myheart


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 7, 2009)

Splinter actually has marble-eye



He has a dark blue eye on his right.

On his left side it is most bright bright blue, and the very top is the dark blue color. Here is a picture of both eyes...


----------



## myheart (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, Splinter is still on nabbing list!!! How could anyone resist those beautiful blues?!! 

**Adds Adeline to nabbing list so Splinter will not be lonely**

myheart


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 8, 2009)

Some Splinter. Mostly Addie. She needs to catch up to Splinter in the picture department!











On to Addie!


























"No more pictures mommy!"


----------



## BSAR (Jan 8, 2009)

Gosh they are sooooooooooo adorable! They are on my bunny napping list! Addie is just the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 9, 2009)

Addie is settling in quite nicely 

She is becoming the biggest love bun!


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm getting my hair cut and dyed today!!!!

The buns aren't even going to recognize me


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 11, 2009)

Now that I have posted about my buns together, I thinkI can start to separate posts for each of them 



It's a Splinter post!

Considering my little man binkies every chance he gets, I sat wondering why I had never taken a picture of it. So on Friday night I decided it was time to catch him in the act...

Ignore my feet and the free bag of crappy rabbit food.











And a bunny butt just for me.






Splinter has a perconality bigger than life. If something is going on, he wants to know and be in your way. Oddly enough, he really doesn't act like a bunny at all. He doesn't run from loud sounds, he runs TO them. Splinter's curiousity is unmatched in my household.

"This couch is mine?"






"These steps are mine?"






"I should be afraid of this?"








Splinter majorly disapproves of this post.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 11, 2009)

I just LOVE brave bunnies! Splinter binkies are AWESOME! I love the butt binky shot!


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 12, 2009)

Haha. He's such a little firecracker. I have yet to find something that scares him. He even knocked down a mirror (flimsy floor mirror) on to himself, and he just got up sniffed it, and walked away. Needless to say, I nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2009)

I love the binky with the ears flying. looks so cute on lops


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 12, 2009)

Danielle Update!

I got my hair cut and redyed!

Ah good times.








And please somebody shoot me....I can't believe I like the new Paris Hilton song. WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME!?!?!


----------



## myheart (Jan 12, 2009)

The new pics made me smile!!!! :biggrin2:I love them all!!

Little Addie is so sweet, I wish I could be there to cuddle her up. And Splinter seems like such a happy-go-lucky little tyke. Did I ever tell you that I have cats that he could play with when he comes to visit?

myheart


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 12, 2009)

I have one cat named Jake. But he gets grumpy around the bunnies lol. They LOVE him. But he doesn't like them so much.


----------



## myheart (Jan 12, 2009)

*Epic_win wrote: *


> I have one cat named Jake. But he gets grumpy around the bunnies lol. They LOVE him. But he doesn't like them so much.



That sounds like my little foster bunny, Andrew Allen. All he wants is for the cats to groom him, but they just get annoyed by him hanging around all of the time. (LOL) Poor little guy.... he tries so hard with the grooming gestures and everything... 

myheart


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 12, 2009)

Well Splinter aggravates him by running after the cat's tail and pouncing on it. I swear Splinter is not really a bunny haha


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Your bunnies are just too cute! I love Splinter's antics, and little Adeline's pink wittle bunneh wips are just too much! I want them! :hearts:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful bunny's and great pictures too.


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 14, 2009)

More pictures tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Epic_win wrote: *


> More pictures tonight or tomorrow!


Yippee! :biggrin2:


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 14, 2009)

Addie Update

Well Addie is doing great. Getting beefier by the day. And today we found that she likes apples!
















Tongue for you!











And kisses for me 






Addie Binky!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 14, 2009)

Her ears look longer than Splinter's. Is that just the angle or are her ears longer? It's cute, regardless!


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 14, 2009)

Her ears are probably over 1 inch longer than Splinter's. She weighs 2 more pounds than him. And they are siblings. It makes no sense whatsoever. Haha


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 14, 2009)

Splinter Update

Splinter had another photoshoot! I promised new pictures tonight 


















Eating the pajamas I had on






Angry he had to go back in so Addie coul dhave play time.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 14, 2009)

Aww! He does NOT look happy in that last picture! Poor little guy!


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 14, 2009)

He is quite the disapprover.


----------



## Bunny_Love (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh my gosh! They are so cuuuute!


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 16, 2009)

Adeline and Splinter 

Adeline likes to tease Splinter by jumping on his cage while she is out and about. Look at Splinter's ears haha


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 16, 2009)

I had to watch a couple of my rabbits, they would jump on another ones cage and then pee on the unfortunate bunny.

Great pictures!


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 16, 2009)

No peeing yet thank goodness!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 16, 2009)

Great pictures. 

If I were you I'd be alittle more careful when Adelaine jumps on the cage. You don't want her to get her leg caught in the bars and injure herself. 

Our Jackie is a real jumper so we ended putting cardboard on the top of the cage and clipping it on with the big binder clips.

Susan


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 16, 2009)

That's the first time she has ever done that! She is usually really shy and reserved. So I had to take a picture before I took her down


----------



## Bunny Bonny from Ukraine (Jan 17, 2009)

Addie took Bonny's little heart ! She is so amazing -a real bunny princess! Splinter is so funny and brave blue-eyed rabbit. I've always considered buns to be the bravest guys ever. They both are adorable.


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 17, 2009)

Awe thank you. Bonny is very handsome himself!


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 17, 2009)

Splinter!

I wanted to show how truly tiny Splinter still is! He really hasn't grown much for the last month. He is about 4 months old.I'm starting to wonder if he was a runt?

Plus some cute pictures of him.



















Now start the cute pictures!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 19, 2009)

He knows how to work the camera!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 19, 2009)

I love the pictures of his little tongue! :hearts:


----------



## FlopsnWills (Jan 27, 2009)

I just want to tell you your rabbits are adorable! Hopefully they can bond after their spay/neuter!

I did want to ask, where do you get your hay? It looks so fresh! I usually buy Kaytee hay at Wal-Mart.. and it certainly doesn't look like yours.


----------



## Epic_win (Feb 2, 2009)

I order my hay from Sweetmeadowsfarm.com



Splinter is very picky, he refused to eat Kaytee hay!


----------



## Epic_win (Feb 5, 2009)

Both of my babies have been speutered!

It was a week yesterday and both are perfectly backto normal


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hooray for your buns!  When are you going to start trying to bond them? In a few weeks?


----------



## Epic_win (Feb 5, 2009)

In a few weeks. Once Splinter's hormones are for sure gone


----------



## myheart (Feb 5, 2009)

I am so happy for all of you. It will be such a load off of your mind when they do re-bond and live happily ever after. 

I wish all of you the best of luck with the new start.

myheart


----------



## Epic_win (Feb 17, 2009)

HAIR CUT!

Before:









After:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks cute!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 22, 2009)

How is everyone/everybun doing? We haven't heard from you in awhile! I hope all is well!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 14, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> How is everyone/everybun doing? We haven't heard from you in awhile! I hope all is well!


This question is still out there!


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 14, 2009)

Yah how are things?? Love the haircut btw. You and the buns are gorgeous  Buns with blue eyes get me everytime...


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 27, 2009)

:bump
:missyou


----------

